# Genetic Help!!



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay so when my Parents let me get a betta want to breed them. I would love to breed a line of halfmoon or double tail bettas like this: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1291086002 or this: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1291053648. So which colors would I look for for my first gen?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I am NOT a betta breeder, so take my words with a grain of salt. I'm just a concerned pet owner 

Have you ever owned a betta or other fish before, or are you a first time owner?

If you've never owned bettas or other fish before, breeding is a bad idea until you learn what you're doing. You have to do LOTS of research to make sure your male, female, and fry are safe and healthy. You also have to make sure you can find homes for all of the babies, and you can sometimes have 100 to 200 fry. Sometimes you'll get 50, but that is still a lot of fish to individually care for and give proper homes!

If you are not new to bettas and fish care in general, I apologize, it just seems like a lot of inexperienced owners try to breed right off the bat without learning about fish care first


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh excuse me I was planning to breed after i get used to owning one. Sorry for not posting that!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I did have a angelfish that lived for 10 YEARS!!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, ok! Just make sure you get used to their general care requirements and get used to keeping these little guys before you breed! 

We have lots of great breeders on this forum, they can definitely point you in the right direction if you plan on breeding in the future! 

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound harsh, just wanted to make sure you were aware of everything before you decide to breed 

If you've never owned a betta, I would pick one up from the your local pet store so you can get used to taking care of it. Bettas can only breed while their young, so if you bought Aquabid bettas now, they might not be able to breed when you decided you wanted to start breeding


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The first male is a rare combination of colors. To make life easier, get a pair of such combination. ..... I wouldn't bother trying to create something like that from scratch because you will need to produce that perfect color mutation - which may take you many generations and very hard culling. Even a pair of such colors may not give you the same combo.

The second male (IMO) is a black lace. Again, simply get a pair of black laces. This color shouldn't be that difficult to produce.

I suggest you work with the black lace because you'll get similar offspring. When you get a better understanding of things and more experience, then you can try the multi color...... which will involve many genetic codes - Blue, Melano, (possibly mustard gas), non-red, etc..... *read bettysplenden, genetics and colors & patterns section.* Definitely do a lot of research on breeding and genetics before you begin breeding.... specially for the multi color.

Good Luck.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Oh, ok! Just make sure you get used to their general care requirements and get used to keeping these little guys before you breed!
> 
> We have lots of great breeders on this forum, they can definitely point you in the right direction if you plan on breeding in the future!
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for giving me the headsup


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

No problem  

Unfortunately, I don't know the age that bettas stop breeding, but I would find that out before you invested in a pair of nice bettas! Unless you just want pretty ones as pets, of course 

I would like to see pictures of your fish when you do start breeding, good luck and keep us posted!  

Edit: Googled it, and it said most are bred before they are a year old. But someone on this forum would probably know better than I do!


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Another great way to get info from experienced breeders is through the IBC (International Betta Congress) http://www.ibcbettas.org/pages/ .

Especially once you start breeding you'll want to consider joining.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> No problem
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know the age that bettas stop breeding, but I would find that out before you invested in a pair of nice bettas! Unless you just want pretty ones as pets, of course
> 
> I would like to see pictures of your fish when you do start breeding, good luck and keep us posted!


I will be sure to post pictures!! I have decided when I do breed the first things I will breed are Black Lace Halfmoons (Although Double-Tails Are Starting To Make Me Want That Type!!)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well one rule to doubletails....NEVER breed two double tails together. 

Here's a basic guideline to breeding Double tails.

DT= Double Tail
ST= Single Tail

Generation 1:
DTxST= 50% DT genos. You'll get STs with possibly wider dorsals that carry the DT gene.

Generation 2:
ST carrier x ST carrier= 25% DTs 75% DT carriers

Generation 3:
DT x ST carrier= 50% DT 50% ST

The following generations will continue to be 50% DT and 50% ST.

Halfmoons and DTs are very good combonations...DT will increase the width of the dorsal which is something judges look at.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is what I know about genetics regarding DTs'
Never breed 2 of them to each other bettter just breeding one doubletail to a dt carrier

Dts' usaully have sort bodies that don't have that good aperance if you breed dt times a dt

I'd say go with MrVampires advice halfmoons are the hit right now and adding dt to the combination means these getting snatched up fast. 
If you need any more genetic advice ring me a bell and PM me


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

How's the breeding project going, Bettalover? Any luck?? I would love to see the babies or your breeding pairs!!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> How's the breeding project going, Bettalover? Any luck?? I would love to see the babies or your breeding pairs!!


Havent got the bettas yet but hopefully after Christmas you can expect some fry from me!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

YAY!! I bet they'll be gorgeous!!


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

This betta will take alot of work.
Bc you see it has the yellow fin-blue body (Mustard gas like colors). yet it also has black.

Youre taking the route of going for blue/black lace to start off, which is good. 
But keep in mind that most blues and black bettas carry red in their genes and this is very hard to breed out. 

And also keep in mind that red is dominant. and that red will take over yellow, bc yellow is just a mutation of red.
This means if you perfected your blue/black lace strain, and would like to now inject the yellow genes, itll take a few crossings to get the yellow to appear. your first spawn from that cross will most likely have no yellows.

the Butterfly trait is dominant so it should be no problem.
And the DT gene is not so hard. you just have to find one with that trait, and everyone else here's given you advice on that.

-Sounds like an adventure your gettin into. but thats the fun part. It may take a few years before you reach the above betta type if youre starting from scratch.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have actually choose to breed purple mustard gas instead


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

BettaLover659 said:


> I have actually choose to breed purple mustard gas instead


Oh snaps. 
I wanna see how it turns out


----------

